#kubuntu-council 2017-12-18
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, Agreed
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-19
<ahoneybun> if I can
<ahoneybun> If I can't be around for tsimonq2 's meeting it's a no from me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of meetings: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-December/011497.html
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: refering to your developer application
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I thought the KC as a whole got a half a vote, right?
<ahoneybun> not sure
<ahoneybun> just a no from me if it matters
<ahoneybun> though we only have acheronuk currently
<tsimonq2> Why "no"?
<ahoneybun> Your very bad with what git access you have
<ahoneybun> I don't trust you with even what you have, worse with more
<tsimonq2> How so?
<wxl> correct me if i'm wrong, but this is not about git access?
<tsimonq2> And I already have some archive access
<ahoneybun> How about the 3 times you did something bad to get it removed and then pushing another bad move
<tsimonq2> That hasn't happened for... a year now?
<tsimonq2> 9 months?
<ahoneybun> wxl: it's all about access
<wxl> ahoneybun: access to uploads, yes. not about git, though.
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Do you know the difference between MOTU and KD?
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: yep
<ahoneybun> it's bad enough you have MOTD tbh
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Then what is it?
<ahoneybun> tbh I
<ahoneybun> tbh I'm pissed with a lot of stuff that has been going on around here
<ahoneybun> the disrepect I see in here between you and clivejo. It's just bad
<tsimonq2> That's irrelevant in respect to technical merit.
<valorie> since I've just sent you an email tsimonq2, I will refrain from commenting here
<valorie> but I disagree that it has nothing to do with technical merit
<tsimonq2> ack
<ahoneybun> I'm a bit close to pulling out all my limited effort
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I hope you won't, ahoneybun
<valorie> any hope of you coming to LFNW?
<ahoneybun> I'm just getting tired of people doing f*cked up stuff to each other and the disrepect
<ahoneybun> valorie: maybe not sure yet
<ahoneybun> someone was talking about it here at the office
<wxl> what other people are you referring to?
<valorie> well, that is very true for me as well
<ahoneybun> wxl: really want me to name them?
<valorie> we're all worthy of respect
<wxl> why not? if you're already airing your feelings you might as well put them all out on the table
<valorie> and it just pains me to see people leave
<ahoneybun> I've heard that people are aiming to remove membership of another member
<valorie> what?
<tsimonq2> I don't have anything against Clive, but I'll call stuff when I see it...
<ahoneybun> I heard it was 2 people in here working on it. Not sure of the truth
<ahoneybun> not talking about clive
<tsimonq2> ...what?
<tsimonq2> Tell me, am I involved in this at all?
<valorie> Clive removed himself, unfortunately
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: yep
<valorie> I don't want to lost *any* members
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: If you're going to say something, say it. Please, don't dance around it.
<valorie> nor any developers
<valorie> I don't want to lose any contributions
<ahoneybun> I believe that you are working on removing santa's membership. You bad mouth something he does and then do the same thing
<tsimonq2> That's simply not true.
<valorie> I would never go along with such a thing
<valorie> I've been urging him to get more involved *for years*
<valorie> we can all get along and work together
<ahoneybun> valorie: I know, did not say you were doing it at all
<valorie> it just takes mutual respect and the decision to treat one another professionally No Matter What
<ahoneybun> I believe that is not happening.
<valorie> not enough, I agree
<valorie> sometimes, but not all the time
<valorie> this has actually been quite distressing, but it makes me determined to improve the situation if I can
<wxl> nothing's going to get better if we run away from it
<valorie> amen to that
<wxl> change is uncomfortable and so is fighting for what is right, but if no one does it, it doesn't get better
<valorie> which is why I don't want people to leave because they are unhappy
<wxl> that said, i'm not sure you should hoist that particular burden on your shoulders, ahoneybun, but be patient while those that do (thank you valorie) make it happen
<valorie> we need the criticism as well as the praise
<wxl> has anyone here NOT seen the new star wars?
<valorie> me
<wxl> aw heck
<valorie> :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes please don't spoil it
<wxl> well, go see it. there's a certain jedi master that makes a comment along the lines of what valorie just said
<tsimonq2> (I'm not ignoring y'all, I'm call screening for http://www.asknoahshow.com/ )
<valorie> want to see it soon I do
<wxl> yes, that one :)
<wxl> one thing i do suggest is to watch the third of the first movies before seeing this one
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I mean, I've seen them all, at least once
<valorie> not clone wars or whatever
<valorie> off to dinner
<wxl> ta
<valorie> ahoneybun: are you up for being the contact person on the website?
<valorie> Michael Tunnel in -devel said: on the Contact page it says "For comments and other issues with this website contact Jonathan Riddell jriddell@ubuntu.com or Ovidiu-Florin BOGDAN ovidiu-florin@kubuntu.org"
<valorie> jr is a bit outdated!
<valorie> "he is also the English speaking press contact person on the page"
<valorie> or we could ask Rick
<wxl> why not just make it kc?
<ahoneybun> Where?
<valorie> oh, good idea
<valorie> contact page, ahoneybun
<wxl> yeah but someone still has to get the contact page XD
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-20
<valorie> retweeted a couple of things as Kubuntu
<tsimonq2> valorie: Is Kubuntu planning on participating in Alpha 1?
<mparillo> tsimonq2: I should be able to test installing ISOs (at least to VMs). P.S. On real HW, the Lubuntu-Next ISO does not show an install option.
<mparillo> Haven't checked in a VM.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: It's known. :)
<valorie> tsimonq2: I think so?
<valorie> should figure that out I guess
<tsimonq2> valorie: Alright, no stress.
<valorie> seems like things are kicking along
<valorie> so I imagine so
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I've change our download page to match the message on the ubuntu one, discouaging 17.10 downloads until the lenevo bios curruption issue has been fixed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Also added to release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Incompatibility_with_BIOS_in_certain_Lenovo.2C_Acer_systems
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Also seriously wondering wthere to re-visit the idea of dropping PIM (or some of the worst parts of of it) from our defaults.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> For example, I have noticed a bit of an uptick in reports of issues with kmail in versions 17.08 and 17.12
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, +1
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: 17.10 officially pulled from cdimage.ubuntu.com for all flavors.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Please edit the downloads page and/or make a tweet or something
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 Read up
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Discouraging =/ them completely being unavailable. There's always that one guy... Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> It's a VERY strong form of discouragement :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk @tsimonq2 link to the post about the issue?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, It's sort of obvious if you look at any news site that's covered it, there's a link to a bug somewhere...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> post? or bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Here... https://is.gd/TAxKEl
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Er, there.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> thanks
<valorie> I did retweet the libuntu tweet last night from the kubuntu account
<valorie> I guess I should stop seeding the torrents
<valorie> that was most of the activity
<valorie> acheronuk: thanks for your quick action on the website
<acheronuk> valorie: glad I caught it
<valorie> me too
<valorie> I didn't think of that last night, at all
<valorie> the release team seemed pretty casual about it last night
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I mean you can use the key to switch booting devices
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not really
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Some laptops won't even boot up
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Others it's a minor issue
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It varies.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it can't touch the BIOS to brink the machine tho
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You'd be surprised.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It can and does.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> KC: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-December/011498.html
<valorie> tsimonq2: is the bug present in bionic?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Really good question. I think not...
<tsimonq2> valorie: You might want to confirm.
 * tsimonq2 is still getting caught up on emails etc...
<valorie> hmmm, Friday
<valorie> maybe I'll be able to at least listen in
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> friday? ahh
<tsimonq2> *Next* Friday.
<tsimonq2> But yeah.
<tsimonq2> It had the highest for-sure attendance rate for the Kubuntu Developers that responded.
<tsimonq2> yofel: Good to see you submit a response, by the way. :)
<acheronuk> Friday 29th I think
<tsimonq2> Right.
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-21
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, Anoth option might be to ship PIM on LTS releases, and business/institutions etc are more likely to use those, but excluded it from our interim isos
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Maybe.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> just pondering options
<valorie> acheronuk: that means PIM for 18.04
<valorie> so ......
<tsimonq2> valorie: Sure, but it's probably an 18.10 thing to seriously consider
<tsimonq2> It's fun to give wxl things to do, but it's becoming a PITA to maintain for that kind of software. ;)
<wxl> whaaaa?
<tsimonq2> wxl: PIM is where most of your fun symbols tasks have come from :)
<wxl> ah ya pim yay
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-22
<wxl> \
<wxl> oopsie
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-16
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> No I didn't get an email yet, I will mail you now just to check you have my correct address
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/killyourfm/status/1206491330471444480?s=19
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That's something.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> A box
<valorie> @sick_rimmit actually my mail to you last night bounced
<valorie> nice teaser, @ahoneybun!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Oooooo shiny, new box 😁
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit wrote a new more inclusive email and CC'd the KC
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-17
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks Val, I picked up that thread from there 🥰
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I hope i'm not missed from these online meetings because I really Do Not Like online meetings
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I just saw it and it wasn't me who got it. @Sick_Rimmit did you know who and when the review units were shipped?
<valorie> @ahoneybun right, I was commenting on the tweet link you posted
<valorie> the review units have not yet been sent afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah.
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-18
<valorie> bloody hell: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-Laptop-Coming
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's why this channel shouldn't be logged
<valorie> there has been a press release I guess
<valorie> so it's OK
<valorie> too bad phoronix was first though
<valorie> disagree about the logging, but we could have had a secret chan if needed
<keithzg[m]> Transparency is good!
<keithzg[m]> And Phoronix posts approximately 37 articles a day anyways, it's probably somewhat lost in the shuffle ;)
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've got the press pack, but it got me at 4am. I will be working on a draft post for the website today, and get a page up.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Super exciting article on Phoronix I am so delighted this is coming together.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Here are the key milestones.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Key Dates (all dates are 00:00 GMT) … 2019-12-18 Review units Ship. Announcement. Teasers are acceptable. … 2019-12-18 Unboxing videos or initial hand-on articles are welcome … 2020-01-15 We ask journalists not to publish full reviews until after this date … 2020-01-15 Pre-order site goes live with Promotional Video … 2020-02-01 General availability
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1207307298621808641
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm a bit worried that the guy behind the Kubuntu Focus is saying lies about battery life.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fwd from KillYourFM: What the what??? So this just came in from the guy running the Kubuntu Focus campaign:  … "Once we tuned for the graphics card, we found some surprising results. For example, battery life is better using the GPU! That makes hybrid and switchable graphics simply not worth the trouble and the system is far more stable."
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fwd from KillYourFM: There is more:  … "For example, we found under some circumstances that the CPU ran far too hot and intel pstate was not working correctly, so we fixed that. And then we found the compositor was prone to crash, so we fixed that. Then sound wouldn't work, so we fixed that. The keyboard LED's needed to work. We needed a Kubuntu meta key. Battery life was initially poor so we found solutions to more than
<IrcsomeBot> double that. The browser needed to be optimized for GPU acceleration. And the list continues. Some issues were show stoppers, some were just polish."
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That GPU claim is simply false and impossible.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not 100% sure he means NVIDIA GPU but if he does then it's impossible.
<valorie> that seemed a bit odd to me but I suppose the testers will probe that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> No review units have been shipped yet
<valorie> right
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's him saying it which is different then reviewers.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I also don't think he is handling the phoronix comments well.
<valorie> who?
<valorie> I guess I need to read those comments
<valorie> sigh
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @Valoriez, I am just putting a post together for our website, not ready yet, but would you be able to look it over in a wee while, if I give a nudge when its ready
<valorie> sure
<valorie> life is too short to read phoronix comments
<keithzg[m]> valorie: Truer words have perhaps never been spoken
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @Valoriez There are 2 posts in draft, Coming soon.. is the short intro for the front page, Kubuntu Focus is more indpeth, and is for the news section.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Once you've looked them over let me know, I will publish them, link the leading article to the indpeth news story
<valorie> will look now
<valorie> keithzg[m]: LOL
<valorie> sick_rimmit I see no new drafts
<valorie> did you save them?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> hang on I will get links
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4270&action=edit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4285&action=edit
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-19
<valorie> can see the first one that way, thank you
<valorie> and done with that one
<valorie> looks great, too
<valorie> second one is checked
<valorie> very few edits
<valorie> the spec part should be checked by someone having the specs in their hands, which I do not have
<valorie> ok, logged out
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, I copied and pasted the Specs from the Press Kit that Mike sent over
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Do you think I should leave them out for now ?
<valorie> no
<valorie> I just didn't check them for accuracy, that's all
<valorie> I think it is necessary to have them
<valorie> both posts look good
<valorie> thank you sick_rimmit!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Brilliant, all done and dusted. Right I am off to bed it's late here. Thanks for helping me @Valoriez  {{hug}}
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> "done and dusted" makes me think of Buffy the Vampire Slayer
<valorie> lol
<keithzg[m]> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I found an old kubuntu gear svg that is nicer (I think) than the ones we currently have knocking around.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NSxIP9WU/file_21050.svg
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Meet The New KDE Linux Laptop That’s More Powerful Than MacBook Pro … https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/12/18/meet-the-new-kubuntu-focus-an-insanely-powerful-kde-linux-laptop/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> This is a great article on Forbes 🥰
<valorie> RikMills: that's great!
<valorie> Jason Evangelho has been very positive on twitter so far
<valorie> great work, @sick_rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> We had the wonky one, then someone kindly fixed that but it was a bit angular. However, I saw from some old pics that a smooth svg must have existed in the past, so I had a hunt. Did not find the original, but managed to extract the logo part from a svg on Riddells old people.ubuntu.com file-space
<valorie> excellent research work, dude
<valorie> pretty sure that a copy of an SVG is as good as the original
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yep, it should be. It loses nothing by being copied into another bigger pic, then being extracted back out
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-21
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-Focus-KDE-Laptop-Here
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-22
<valorie> comments are OK so far
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The Kubuntu Focus KDE Linux Laptop Arrives - Phoronix … https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-Focus-KDE-Laptop-Here
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah! @RikMills got there before me, sorry for double post. The story has gone global, and massive.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> echo?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://www.google.com/search?q=kubuntu+focus&client=tablet-android-bq&prmd=inv&sxsrf=ACYBGNSn-qusTzZwjOAecDuM0ZWc3aLu-w:1577003718453&source=lnms&tbm=nws&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjNg8rT7MjmAhW2QkEAHUgPB-4Q_AUoAnoECA4QAg&biw=1280&bih=800&dpr=1.5
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, Better live up to the hype then!!!! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Its a proper beast, Mike gave me some demos on Hangouts, it is awesome
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Any progress on the kernel/power stuff?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I believe Mike got a DKMS from Tuxedo, but I may be wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> For the 20.04 kernel?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am afraid I don't know
<mparillo> If you read the comments (yes, I know...), you will find a link to https://marc.info/?l=kde-promo&m=157662046705314&w=2 where I think I read the claim that Qt is trying to separate its licensing again. In particular trying to re-license LGPL to GPLv3 (my company does try to avoid GPLv3), and, worse, make some components (I am unsure which) commercial.
<mparillo> This was before my time, but I understand the history of KDE was set back when Qt licensing (Troll Tech?) was not DFSG-compatible. Does anybody know more?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Valoriez Your gdrive in dolphin working?
<valorie> lemme check
<valorie> just got back from bfast and a quick visit to the bookstore
<valorie> was last I checked
<valorie> nope
<valorie> "unknown error"
<valorie> not very helpful
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/l2Cwg8SD/file_21166.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> New car who this?
